# showcasing home theaters



## markotheatro (May 5, 2007)

Hey All,

I am a home theatre enthusiast at heart and i know a lot of you are as well. That passion has led me to create http://www.thumbsupshowcase.com/. Its a site where you can showoff your home theater and have others vote or comment on it, etc... I would really appreciate some feedback. Let me know what you think. Sign up and post your theatres for the world to see. Any comments or suggestions are welcome.

Thanks in advance,

Mark


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry - no time to sign up for another source of spam. If you want to post pics/dwgs of your space, I'll be happy to give some suggestions. That site is way too broad to plow through - sorry.

Bryan


----------



## markotheatro (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. Actually we dont spam. We haven't sent out a single email yet actually. We just wanted to make it possible for home theater enthusiasts like you and me to show off their stuff. I wanted to create a site that was focused on showcasing all the great stuff in home theater. I will keep your suggestions in mind and maybe focus the site some more somehow. Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Actually you are spamming us here at the Shack. You have three threads and all three of them are promoting your new site. :huh: Clearly this is against our rules. :nono:

Now had you came in here... made a few friends... posted a dozen or so threads with 30-40 posts... and then introduced your new site, it would not have been so blatant. :T


----------

